# 240er Radiator - ja - aber welchen?



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Ich möchte mir einen 240er Radiator kaufen und 3 passende Lüfter (Einer für nen SingleRadiator). Bei den Lüftern wird es sich wohl um _Scythe Slip Stream 120_ handeln. Doch weis ich nicht worauf ich beim Kauf eines 240er Radiators achten muss. Ich mein die schaun ja fast alle gleich aus. Gibts da große Unterschiede?
Danke schon ma im Vorraus
MFG Schmiddy

PS: Das darf als vorsichtig gemeinter Kaufgesuch gesehen werden. Ich weis nämlich noch nich, ob ich mir das Zeug neu oder hier im Forum kauf. Also falls Interesse besteht bitte ne kurze PM an mich, aber bitte nicht zögern. Ich will mirs möglichst schnell Kaufen, weil der Rest meiner Wakü schon unterwegs is.


----------



## Monsterclock (4. Juni 2009)

Schau dir mal die Tests an
DeXgo - Reviews: Großes Triple-Radiatoren Roundup (Seite 1)
Eiskaltmacher.de - Ergebnisse
Sind auf die 240Radis natürlich, als Richtwert, übertragbar.

Edit: Als P/L Empfehlung einen Magiccool Slim/Extreme


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Möchtest du es möglichst leise oder lieber die maximale Leistung, und was darf er denn kosten?


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Es gibt also sehr wohl Unterschiede. Das macht die Sache umso wichtiger.



> Möchtest du es möglichst leise oder lieber die maximale Leistung, und was darf er denn kosten?


Mir ist bewusst was ich jetzt gleich sage: Leise, Preiswert und Leistungsstark.
Ich will meinen Chipsatz, meine GTX280 (die ich übertakten möchte) und Meinen Q9550 kühlen. Letzteren hatte ich schon ma kurz auf 4.2GHZ laufen, aber da wurde er viel zu schnell viel zu heiss. Es währ schon toll wenn ich ihn standardmäßig mit 4 GHZ laufen lassen könnte.


----------



## dorow (4. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir den MagiCool Slim Dual kaufen oder wenn du genug Platz hast den MagiCool Xtreme Dual. Und als Lüfter das Xilence Pro Fan XPF 120BL Lüfterpaket. Ich selbst habe die Lüfter und den MagiCool Slim Radiator und bin damit sehr zufrieden!

Dann kauf dir lieber gleich einen MagiCool Xtreme Quad oder einen XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator. Ansonsten wirst du  mit deinen Temperaturen nicht zufrieden sein.


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Den Kühler behalt ich ma im Auge. Aber die Lüfter fin ich nich so toll. Blau würde zwar passen, ich steha ber nich so auf Leuchten. Desweiteren sollen die oben genannten Lüfter sehr gut sein.


----------



## Jazzman (4. Juni 2009)

also bei dem Radi würde ich auch zu nem Magicool greifen, die Extrem Variante aber, da du ja nen bischen mehr weg zu kühlen hast
wenns high end sei soll den dicken XSPC http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p5421_XSPC-RX240-Dual-Radiator.html (nach dem FEser der beste)  oder den Feser 
hab selbst nen SLIM Trippel und der ist Super
und bei den Lüftern nimm entweder die SFlex oder Noiseblocker


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Der is aber ganz schön teuer...


----------



## dorow (4. Juni 2009)

Der MagiCool als auch der XSPC Radiator entfaltet eine gut Kühlleistung schon bei geringer Lüfter Geschwindigkeit. Deshalb würde ich aus Kostengründen zu einem Lüfterset tendieren. Wen dir beleuchtete Lüfter nicht zu sagen kannst du dir auch die Yate Loon D12SL-12 kaufen.
Eine Wasserkühlung ist nicht gerade billig wen sie etwas leisten soll.

_Hier mal ein Link zu einem andere Thema (12% bei Aquatuning bis zum 12.06.09) _


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Was lüfterset kostet doch geanau so viel wie drei der Lüfter die ic vorgeschlagen habe.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Den Singleradi hast du schon? Fabrikat Model?

Da du es leise magst würde ich ich dir dringend die Skythe S-Flex ans Herz legen.


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Der Singleradiator is quasi hier im Forum bstellt und wird morgen versand. Nach dem Modell muss ich noch schaun. Was die Lüfter angeht nehmen die sich nich viel. Ich hab da auch nen schönen Test: [Review] Pssst...! Ein Scythe Lüfter-Test. - OverclockingStation


----------



## Jazzman (4. Juni 2009)

ich glaub du hast den von Jodi oder? dann ists nen Magicool extreme, haste mir vor der Nase weggeschnappt...
obwohl es auf den Bildern eher nach der SLIM Version aussieht...


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Ich zitiere mal aus dem Test, denn das hochwertige Lager des S-Flex ist Top, die Luftgeräusche sind im Wakü alltagseisatz eh kaum Wahrnehmbar ( Lüfter geregelt ). 

"Lagergeräusch:

Beim Lagergeräusch ist es so, das der S-Flex ein sattes brummen erzeugt, welches durch das Luftrauschen fast vollständig verschluckt wird. Eine unauffällige, Vertrauenserweckende Kulisse.

Beim Slip Stream hingegen muss man dagegen sehr genau hinhören (bei 5cm Abstand zum Ohr!), um ein unregelmäßiges schleifen wahrzunehmen. Und eben diese Unregelmäßigkeit ist es, die ein wenig Zweifel mit sich bringt.

Klarer Punkt für den S-Flex!"

Deine Hardware heizt aber ganz ordentlich, für sehr gute Temps wird ein Magicool Slim Dual und ein unbekannter Single nicht ausreichen. Hast du die Möglichkeit einen weiteren Radi in dein Case zu montieren?


----------



## Jazzman (4. Juni 2009)

alternativ könntest du nen Magicol Trippel (der kostet nur 8€ mehr als der dual) mit Abstandshaltern aufs Gehäuse montieren, das sollte reichen zusammen mit dem Singel


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Ich hab Jodi mal grad gefragt. Es is ein *Magicool Slim 120 Single 120MM Water  Cooling Radiator* den ich mit einem 240er koppeln wollte, weil ich nicht weis, wo ich einen tripple hinpacken soll.



> Klarer Punkt für den S-Flex!"


 Ok überzeugt.


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Was für ein Case hast du denn?


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Also hier die Bilder. Das weisse lineal is 41,5cm lang, dass ihr n Maßstab habt.


----------



## z3rb (4. Juni 2009)

Da wirst du wohl nur extern was anbringen können ....... oder so wie ich das bei mir vorhab ist so eine halb und halb geschichte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



quasi rechner aufbocken  ... radi drunter .... lüfter innen

gruß


p.s. bild ist ein bissel verzogen


----------



## nemetona (4. Juni 2009)

Wo wolltest du denn den 240er und den 120er montieren?
Kommt externe Montage für dich in Frage?


----------



## Schmiddy (4. Juni 2009)

Extern nur sehr ungern. Das grüne is aktuell und nur zur Hervorhebung.
Das Pinke wird wegfallen, wobei das die eine HD nich sicher is. Sie käme halt dann unter die anderen gelben. Gelb bedeutat , dass ich das verschieben will. Blau is die Wakü.


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich denke mal Intern wird das nichts. Der Platz für einen 240 Radiator im Deckel ist zu gering, da stört das Netzteil. Ich habe dir mal zwei Bilder als Beispiel angehangen. Vielleicht bekommst du ja auch einen 240 Radiator in die Front. Ansonsten verbau doch einen Triple auf dem Deckel oder einen MagiCool Xtreme Quad 480 an die Seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Ich würde dir auch eine Externe Radimontage empfehlen, vieleicht ähnlich wie in Dorow´s oberen Bild, einen Tripple oder Quad sollte sich da gut machen.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

Hmm. Langt denn ein Tripple nich aus, also 2+1, für das was ich vorhab?


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Ein übertakteter Quadcore, eine GTX 280 und der Chipsatz sind fast schon bissl viel für einen Tripple Slim Radi, es würde wohl funktionieren aber die Temps wären nicht besonder gut.
Mit insgesammt 4x120 sieht das deutlich entspannter aus.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

> es würde wohl funktionieren aber die Temps wären nicht besonder gut.


Was verstehst du unter hohen Temps? Is ja sehr relativ.


----------



## Jazzman (5. Juni 2009)

naja ich würde einfach nen Magicool Slim Trippel mit Abstandshaltern auf das Case montieren, kostet dich ungefähr 12€ mehr als der Dual und die Leistung ist wesentlich besser zusammen mit dem singel^^


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter hohen Temps? Is ja sehr relativ.


 
Wen du dir eine Wasserkühlung für 300 Euro kaufst und nur 2°C unter Luftkühlung bleibst.
Du sollst mit einer Wasserkühlung die CPU Temperatur schon um 10°C senken können sowie die Grafikkarten Temperatur bei geringerer Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Da hat dorow alles gesagt.

wenn man von einen Leistungsfähigeren Radiatoren ausgeht wie ein TFC oder XSPC dann würde wohl auch 3x120 ausreichen, sind aber um einiges teurer.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

Extern wiederstrebt mir. Aberich könnte doch 2 Single und einen Duo machen
das könnt ich dann auch unterbringen


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Dadurch erhöhst du aber auch unnötig den Wiederstand in deinem Kreislauf. Kommen dann noch 90° Anschlüsse dazu wird es noch weniger. Um das zu realisieren benötigst du schon eine Laing Pumpe! Wenn du so viel wert auf eine interne Lösung setzt kauf die ein Neues Gehäuse wo du einen Triple und eine Duo unterbringen kannst.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

Hab grad den hier im Forum gesehen: 
360er Stealth Black ICE
Taugt der was?


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde ihn mir nicht Kaufen. Die Black ICE haben eine zu enge Struktur wodurch sie schnelldrehende Lüfter benötigen. 
Es ist doch dieser hier oder? Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - black


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

Den hier mein ich:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/56616-wakue-komplett.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/verkaeufe/50932-v-update-31-05-wakue-radis-anschluesse-etc-xbox360-mont-blanc-schreibset-und-sonstiges.html


----------



## dorow (5. Juni 2009)

Ich denke mal das ist der GT Stealth. Würde dir schon die MagiCool Radiatoren empfehlen, auch aus eigener Erfahrung. Als schlauch würde ich dir die 10/13 empfehlen. Mit diesen kannst du engere Radien biegen. 

Ja das ist der Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 360 - black


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Vom Black Ice Radi würde ich dir auch abraten, 1m Schlauch bringt dir auch nicht viel da dies nicht für alles ausreichen wird, desweiteren ist der 10/8 wirklich nicht der hit, 13/10 Masterkleer oder Feser, soll es dünner sein dann wenigstens 11/8 der verlegt sich deutlich besser oder wenn es ultimativ werden soll dann 16/10 Danger Den.


----------



## Madz (5. Juni 2009)

nemetona schrieb:


> Vom Black Ice Radi würde ich dir auch abraten, 1m Schlauch bringt dir auch nicht viel da dies nicht für alles ausreichen wird, desweiteren ist der 10/8 wirklich nicht der hit, 13/10 Masterkleer oder Feser, soll es dünner sein dann wenigstens 11/8 der verlegt sich deutlich besser oder wenn es ultimativ werden soll dann 16/10 Danger Den.



Dem kann man nichts mehr hinzufügen, außer:

Kauf den XSPC Radi! Zu dem Preis gibts einfach nichts besseres.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

OK, ich schau mal.


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Den wirst du aber selten gebraucht bekommen, da der Großteil der Nutzer damit zufrieden sein sollte.

Bis zum 12.06. erhältst du bei AT noch 12% MK Rabatt.


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Juni 2009)

MK Rabat? Was is das??


----------



## nemetona (5. Juni 2009)

Die aktuelle Rabattaktion für Mitglieder des Meisterkühler Forums.
Schau mal hier.


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Bist du da Mitglied?


----------



## maschine (6. Juni 2009)

Registrier dich da doch einfach schnell, dauert nur 10 sek


----------



## Madz (6. Juni 2009)

Ich bin dort auch nur Mitglied wegen der Rabattaktionen.


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Wird erledigt. THX!


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Welchen Trippleradiator könnt ihr mir jetzt also uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Ich möchte aud Keinen Fall die 50Euro erreichen. Eine genaue Bezeichnung währe toll. Ich will nämlich nach Möglichkeit noch heute bestellen.


----------



## Madz (6. Juni 2009)

Bei dem Budget? Magicool Slim Triple.


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Ich brauche auch noch einen Zusatz. Ic hab da an die hier gedacht: *AT-Protect-UV-blue 1000ml*, weil ich gern wasblaues möchte.
Mir ist jedoch folgender Satz aufgefallen:


> *Achtung:* Verarbeitungsreste in Radiatoren können zu unerwünschten Reaktionen führen, daher darf dieses Produkt nur mit gereinigten Radiatoren verwendet werden.


Was kann passieren? Is der Hinweis berechtigt? Wenn ja, wie reinige ich ihnam besten?


----------



## Madz (6. Juni 2009)

Dir wird eher die Brühe selbst Probleme mit verfärbten Schläuchen und Kühlern bereiten. Nimm lieber G48 + destillertes Wasser + farbige Schläuche.


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Ich seh den jetz nicht. Bitte verwendet doch bitte imme die vollen Namen. Ich hatte zuvor noch nie ne Wasserkühlung.
Ich bin auf den hiergestossen: *Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml* der sollte doch gehn.


----------



## Gutewicht (6. Juni 2009)

Falls du g48 meinst, das gibts an der tankstelle. das findest du nicht im waküzubehör


----------



## Schmiddy (6. Juni 2009)

Gibts da n großen Unterschied zu dem: MagiCool XTREME TRIPLE 360 Radiator?


----------



## Madz (6. Juni 2009)

Der Extreme hat mehr Fläche und schafft deshalb etwas mehr Verlustleistung, braucht dafür aber einen erhöhten Luftstrom. 
Wogegen der Magicool Slim auf sehr langsame Lüfter ausgelegt ist.


----------



## dorow (7. Juni 2009)

Für mich kommen nur diese 2 Produkte in Frage. Was anderes kommt mir nicht in den Kreislauf. 
Ich denke mal das mann die 10 Euro für einen Wasserzusatz auch noch über hat. Und ein Konzentrat reicht für mehrere Füllungen. 

Innovatek Protect Fertiggemisch by Aquatuning 1000ml 
oder mein Tipp
Innovatek Protect Konzentrat by Aquatuning 500ml


----------



## Schmiddy (7. Juni 2009)

Lol achtet ma auf die Preise im Zusammenhang mit der Menge.


----------



## nemetona (7. Juni 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Lol achtet ma auf die Preise im Zusammenhang mit der Menge.



Konzentrat und Fertigmischischung!


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

So ziemlich alle Wasserzusätze, die speiziell für PC-Wasserkühlungen hergestellt werden, sind überteuert.

1,5l G48 kosten ~10€ und die Menge reicht, um damit 30-40l anzumischen. Mehr muss man nicht sagen, oder?


----------



## Schmiddy (7. Juni 2009)

> 1,5l G48 kosten ~10€ und die Menge reicht, um damit 30-40l anzumischen. Mehr muss man nicht sagen, oder?


Und das hat keine Nachteile?
BTW. weis jeman welche Schläuche man für ein GA-EP45-Extreme braucht?
10/8er?


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

> Und das hat keine Nachteile?


Nein, keine.


----------



## dorow (7. Juni 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> weis jeman welche Schläuche man für ein GA-EP45-Extreme braucht?
> 10/8er?


Soweit ich weis sind das 13/10 Schlauchtüllen. 

Ich würde mir ein Konzentrat Kaufen das speziell für die Wasserkühlung ist. Als Bsp. kippe ich in mein Motorrad auch kein Auto Öl weil es 10 Euro billiger ist und provoziere somit einen Motorschaden. Wenn du schon kein Geld über hast für einen Wasserzusatz kauf dir lieber eine neue Luftkühlung!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2009)

Schmiddy schrieb:


> Und das hat keine Nachteile?



Es gibt vereinzelt Berichte von Ablagerungen und man hat zwangsläufig die Farbe "Blassblau". Weder Schutz vor Biobefall noch vor Korrosion werden garantiert, scheinen aber in der Praxis gegeben zu sein.
Steht auch im Guide


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

> Ich würde mir ein Konzentrat Kaufen das speziell für die Wasserkühlung ist.


G48 ist vielfach erprobt. Was in einem heissen Autokreislauf gut ist, kann in einem viel kühleren PC-System nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## dorow (7. Juni 2009)

Madz schrieb:


> G48 ist vielfach erprobt. Was in einem heissen Autokreislauf gut ist, kann in einem viel kühleren PC-System nicht schlecht sein.


 
Wie du schon selber sagst herrschen in einem Auto Kühlkreislauf höhere Temperaturen, wodurch Mikroorganismen abgetötet werden. Dies ist in PC aber nicht der Fall (so um die 30°C bis 40°C Wassertemperatur). Deshalb muss der Wasserzusatz von Anfang an einen Biobefall vorbeugen!


----------



## Madz (7. Juni 2009)

Algen habe ich noch nie in einer Wakü gesehen. Von daher:


----------



## Jazzman (7. Juni 2009)

nur als kleiner Tipp, wenn du den Radi nicht neu kaufen willst, Bundy hat einen Magicool Trippel extrem zu Verkaufen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...le-wii-xbox360-games-cpu-kuehler-luefter.html


----------



## Schmiddy (7. Juni 2009)

Danke, aber der hat ja wie oben genannt den größeren Luftwiederstand....


----------



## max70 (8. Juni 2009)

Der höhere Luftwiderstand ist,wenn überhaupt vorhanden,so gering das Du davon nichts mitbekommen wirst.Er bietet wie schon gesagt etwas mehr Leistung.


----------



## Schmiddy (8. Juni 2009)

Kleine Abstimmung weil ich mir das Zeug ggf heut Abend bestellen will.
Wer von euch glaubt der Wiederstand macht was    bzw viel     aus.
           -""-                                             nichts bzw wenig aus.
max70s Meinung scheint ja festzustehen....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Noch eine Frage die hier nich wirklich herpasst aber ich bräuchte sie um hier weiterzukommen beantwortet: 
Ich habe hier eine GTX 260 liegen, mit entferntem Kühler und komplett von jeder Wärmeleitpastebefreit. Auf dem alten Kühler kleben noch diese weissen Standardwärmeleitpads. Dass ich die GPU wieder mit Wärmeleitpaste bestreichen muss ist mir klar.
Aber was ist mit den Chips? Ich denkma da gehört keine drauf, oder? Sondern nur die Wärmeleitpads, aber kann ich da die alten einfach draufsetzen, indem ich den Kühler montiere oder muss ich da zwingend neue drauftun?


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

> Aber was ist mit den Chips? Ic denkma da gehört keine drauf, oder? Sondern nur die Wärmeleitpads, aber kann ich da die alten einfach draufsetzen, indem ich den Kühler montiere oder muss ich da zwingend neue drauftun?


Bei dem Wasserkühlern sind Pads enthalten.


----------



## Lockdown (8. Juni 2009)

Nein er hat ne GTX 260 unabhängig von der Wakü - lass die Pads drauf die werden nicht schlecht


----------



## Madz (8. Juni 2009)

Wenn du eh am basteln bist, würde ich die Karte gleich auf Wakü umbauen.


----------



## Schmiddy (8. Juni 2009)

> Bei dem Wasserkühlern sind Pads enthalten.


Ja aber der Wasserkühler soll auf meine GTX280 und somit auch das Wärmepad, das ich noch hab.
Die 260er is für den Verkauf bestimmt.
THX Lockdown


----------

